# Black outside covers



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Does anyone know where to get black outside bits i.e. Truma cover, water, electric hook up cover and fridge vents.

With the cover of the vehicle we would prefer black and haven't found any yet.

Thanks


----------



## 89002 (May 11, 2005)

Maybe others with different vans could tell you if they have black ones. I think I have seen them on Timberland vans, and Devon perhaps ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me if you found some here:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Give them a ring and see what they can do.

G


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

All the catalogues I have, show such items as white or cream, though they should be easy enough to spreay with a good quality paint. If worried, ask at a spray/body workshop as they'llprobably do it for a basic fee.


----------

